# برنامج خاص بالطرقات لن تجده في أي منتدى أو موقع عربي أو أجنبي إلا هنا وخصوصاً في هذا القسم



## ثعيلي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

هذه المرة المفاجأة الكبرى .. أصبح الحلم حقيقة.

سوف أرفق لكم برنامج خاص جداً ولن تحصل عليه إلا هنا في هذا المنتدى .. 

إسم البرنامج : ROAD M3
عمل البرنامج : plan,profile,cross section,Quantities,contour,draw culvert,draw wall....etc
إصدار البرنامج : 3
برمجة البرنامج:visual Basic,c++,lsp,fas
حجم البرنامج : 211MB

وسوف أقوم بإنزال محاضرات لكيفية تشغيل البرنامج. فقط إمنحوني وقت

* يمكن بعد إتمام عمل أي مشروع أن تفتحه في اللاند وتواصل فيه.

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي

رابط البرنامج : على الميديا فير
http://www.mediafire.com/?7f2w25mnt1537gu












*​


----------



## عزت محروس (28 نوفمبر 2011)

حقيقي كلمات الشكر لا توافيكم حقكم جزاك الله خيرا
وزادك علما وبارك لك في علمك


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بانتظار المحاضرات


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز
ونحن في شوق للمحاضرات


----------



## حسام بوشكش (28 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يحعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حبيبو الحبيب (28 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكر اخينا شكرا يليق بالمجهودات التي بدلهامن إحضار هذا البرنامج


----------



## حبيبو الحبيب (28 نوفمبر 2011)

​*اشكر اخينا شكرا يليق بالمجهودات التي بدلهامن اجل إحضار هذا البرنامج*


----------



## himo (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## السندباد المساحي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي شوقي


----------



## المساح10 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## العكيدي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## adel104 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي العزيز


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شاكرين مهللين جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ROUDS (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وضا المجاهد (30 نوفمبر 2011)

اتمنى من المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع للاهمية


----------



## وضا المجاهد (30 نوفمبر 2011)

برنامج جيد يا ثعليى .بالتوفيق وان شاء الله تحقق امنيتك بالحصول على درجة الدكتوراه


----------



## كبل (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا بارك الله فيك​*


----------



## fhamm (30 نوفمبر 2011)

بعد الثناء من كل هؤلاء الاحباء اقول لك : 

والله يا ثعلبي انك بحق قد حلقت بنا في سماء الطرق .......

فعلي الصراط دائما سباقا ونراك في العلياء دائما مقداما...

جزاكم الله كل الخير..... وفي انتظار الشرح يا حبيبنا


----------



## kemier (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور على البرنامج المفيد جزاك الله خير


----------



## assad. (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك على البرنامج....................................لاكن ييوجد فيروس في ملفات البرنامج


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووو وفي انتظار الدروس


----------



## ahmad kh (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور جدااااااااا


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار الدروس على احر من الجمر


----------



## yanar (12 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووور اخي على البرنامج القيم


----------



## kanan (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ شوقي المحترم تحية لك ولبرنامجك الكريم


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (13 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار الدروس


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (14 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أين المحاضرات القيمة يامهندسنا العزيز


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم
أين المحاضرات القيمة يامهندسنا العزيز*​


----------



## raider_1 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك لك أخى
ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
هاجرب البرنامج وأقولك


----------



## ابوبسملة (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور أخى


----------



## falehffb (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مع خالص الشكر والعرفان


----------



## علي فؤاد (14 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن احمد (15 ديسمبر 2011)

tجزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيزنحن في شوق للمحاضرات


----------



## dabour1 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

حاب برنامج المعماريين وكتب باللغة الفرنسية ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووكم طلب خاص.


----------



## er-abd (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## bobyh4003 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الموقع يعطي هذا الحطأ 
When a file is set to private by its owner only the owner of the file can access it. If you are the owner of the file please log into your account to access this file.

Still have questions or do you think we've made an mistake? Check our knowledge base for more information or contact us about it.
هل من الممكن جعل الملف على العام شكرا مسبقا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (9 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى ثعيلى - رجاء رفع البرامج من جديد او اى شخص حمله يرجى ان يعيد الرفع


----------



## jojolove (9 ديسمبر 2012)

بانتظار المزيد منك ومن روائعك
:7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجومنكم هذا البرنامج مع تياتي الجزيل لكم


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

عزيزيزي القدير م/ثعيلي الرجو انزال البرنامج الجديد مره اخرى ودمتم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## AMIR1215 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

je n'es pas pu le télécharger chokrane


----------



## عزمي حماد (12 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك وارجو تنزيل الملف مرة اخرى
​


----------



## khlio kolo (13 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## eng mohager (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو تنزيل الملف مرة اخرى او يتم رفعة بواسطة اى شخص عندة البرنامج ونفع الله به وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك فهو علم ينتفع بة ....


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا بطل​


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (25 ديسمبر 2012)

[h=3]This file is currently set to private
هاذا هو الرد عند محاوله التحميل ؟
.[/h]


----------



## ahmed3331 (8 يوليو 2013)

*

.*

ارجو انزال البرنامج على موقع اخر مثل sky drive "للاهمية وربنا يبارك فيك مع ارفاق شرح لة
هو وكيفية تركيب برنامج auto road على اتوكاد 2013


----------



## ahmed_90_a (9 يوليو 2013)

رابط لا يعمل


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (10 يوليو 2013)

[h=3]This file is currently set to private[/h]*اين البرنامج ؟*


----------



## kortoglo (13 يوليو 2013)

اخوية الرابط ما شغال

الله يخليك ارفع البرنامج بغير رابط


----------



## محمد عبدالرءوف راج (16 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم أولا جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود ولكن الرابط لا يعمل عندي ويعطيني رسالة أن فتحه قاصر على المالك


----------



## mhmuad (16 يوليو 2013)

اخي الفاضل الرابط لايعمل


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (20 يوليو 2013)

بانشوف


----------



## ثعيلي (22 يوليو 2013)

شهر كريم عليكم 

أخواني أعذروني لأنقطاعي لمدة أربعة أشهر لعدم دخولي النت لكن بإذن الله سوف أقوم برفعه 

وبمناسبة شهر رمضان سأقوم بتنزيل برنامجين تابعوني 

كل عام وانتم بألف خير


----------



## محمد حسين عطية (25 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز
ونحن في شوق للمحاضرات​


----------



## محمد حسين عطية (25 يوليو 2013)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ثعيلي (27 يوليو 2013)

أعذروني لأن حجم البرنامج كبير 

إن شاء الله خلال هذه الفترة سوف أقوم بتجزئته وتنزيله 

لقد قمت بإنزال برنامجين باللغة العربية لأحد المهندسين

الأول : عمل AS BUILT للمقاطع التنفيذية

الثاني : برنامج الجدارن الساندة 

تابعونا 

ونستسمحكم عذراً

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng373280/


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (28 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووو وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ميدوحبيبة (28 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي وفي انتظار المحاضرات ان شاء الله


----------



## هام (29 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا 
اللهم فرج 
هم المسلمين 
في كل
مكان


----------



## mohamed2025 (1 أغسطس 2013)

merci........


----------

